# Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans *


Spoiler



Amazon hat kürzlich die neunte Folge von Star Trek: Picard freigeschaltet. Der erst Teil des Staffelfinales "Et in Arcadia Ego" schneidet nicht mehr ganz so gut in der IMDB ab wie die vorherigen Episoden. Dabei gibt es abermals prominente Rückkehrer. Doch das wirft Fragen auf.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans *


----------



## NForcer (20. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Ach, immer diese Mimimi Leute, denen mal wieder nichts paßt. Gerade das ein Soong ein Klon oder vielleicht sogar jemand kybernetisches sein könnte, ist doch was feines..

Einen Twist sehe ich darin nicht.


----------



## sfc (20. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Ich fand es ziemlich billig, dass man einen Soong-Sohn aus dem Hut gezogen hat, nur um noch mal Spiner zu zeigen. War sowieso wieder recht dünn alles. Acht Folgen hat man jetzt unnötig Zeit verschwendet, dafür die Anroiden-Siedlung beiläufig abgehakt, nur um noch schnell Super-Rassen und Wendehälse erwähnen zu können für die große Schlacht nächste Woche. Aus der Siedlung hätte man was Spannendes machen können, wenn man sie schon vor ein paar Folgen langsam eingeführt hätte.


----------



## Research (20. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Hab mal reingeguckt.

Das ganze ST: Picard ist ein einziger Twist. Ein Twisterfuck.


----------



## Shmendrick (20. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Die Folge ist Leider zu sehr mit Ungeremtheiten versetzt und Verwirrender Story wie es schon die ganze Serie ist.

Es sind Perma Storyfetzen pro Folge,und 50% der Serie sind vollkommen Unnötig.

Wo es bei mir fast vorbei war,als die Androiden version von Soji ne Gedankenverschmelzung macht.Ja ne ist Klar,das können nur die Vulkanier und aus dem Punkt weil sie Kontaktelephaten sind.Dann erinnert sie Extrem an Data´s Bösen Bruder Lore.Man sieht ja in der Folge das Soji nicht wirklich damit einverstanden ist was sie vor hat.

Und was mich aber an der Serie am meisten Stört,ist das es einfach nur nen Schaulaufen ehemaliger Star Trek Schauspieler ist.Tote von Charakteren die einfach die einfach abgefertigt wurden.
Und halt ne Story die man in 4-5 Episoden hätte stecken können aber Unnötig über 10 Zieht,da wäre einfach viel mehr möglich gewesen.


----------



## Insider (20. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Erst ab der 7. Folge hat die Serie Fahrt aufgenommen und wurde  spannend, und gefällt mir insgesamt gut.  Schön ist es auch, neben dem grandiosen Picard auch viele ehemalige Crew Mitglieder aus Next Generation wieder zu sehen.
Freue mich schon auf die angekündigte 2.Staffel.


----------



## User-22949 (21. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard nach Folge 9: Finale lässt etwas nach, Story-Twist wundert Fans [Spoiler]*

Lässt etwas nach ? Was soll denn da noch nachlassen ?


----------

